# Nighthawk Bay



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

All fish were caught in 2-3 of water in grass with intermittent rocks. Wind 5 mph, temp 55 no tide. Used Corky Fat Boys and Egrett bay Wedge Tails. Proof that boat traffic don't affect these fish, they are used to dodging props. Hookspit rods and 13 Fishing Concept reels


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

*more*

More


----------

